# We will love you forever Nyx



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

Today marks a significantly somber day for us, as our beloved Nyx has passed on. To explain the bond we had with him, we have to explain briefly as possible, our history. We were raised in what we later discovered was a severely abusive environment. Shortly after the body entered its twelfth year, we were rescued from our **** and taken, after several months of rehabilitation, into foster care by a wonderful woman named Cassie. 

She was very experienced dealing with children with similar backgrounds to ours - extensively isolated and somewhat brainwashed children who had prolonged abuse history. Growing up we’d never seen what could be considered a healthy or ethical treatment of animals. They probably suffered worse than we did by the hands of those who raised us, arguably. We'd always felt empathy towards those animals and guilt for doing nothing more to help them. We tried several times, but that would anger someone, and worse things would happen to ones who lived still. If we had known there was a world outside our house we surely would have found help for all the victimized animals - and I suppose us too. Anyway.

Miss cassie bought a rescued kitty whod been hurt reel bad like us. He had 1 leg missing n he only had 1 eye. He was reel scared all the time and we saw lots of us in him. But as days passed, trust grew, and after not too long we learned what it was to be gentle, and to be needed, and loved. And we learned to love. the inside children learned what it meant to care for something. they had their first friend. we'd tell nyx our secrets and he'd sit there watching us just talk for hours, sometimes. things we could never say to a person we told him. and I really do think animals help people heal just as much as we can help them heal. We learned from each other. 

Nyx was a miracle cat. He provided us with help and gave us more comfort than anyone (or anything) had before. He was a gentle and timid cat. He went outside, but only if we accompanied him. He'd stand at the door and look at us expectantly - as if to say, “If I am braving the outside world, so too shall you.” Then we’d step outside, and he’d follow. He’d walk directly beside us - never in front or behind, just following our pace. We’d take daily walks together, once in the morning, and once at night. When we came home, he would be waiting for us by the door, no matter the time - if we were close, he knew, and he waited. It always made us smile, watching him sitting on windowsills, purring as he watched the birds. He slept curled up on our pillow every night. He sat on our shoulders and nibbled at our hair. And he had a “meow” that sounds coincidentally far too much like “Hello”. i used to blo bubbles outside n he wood swat them with his paws. he didint ever pley ruff with me he was alweys reel sweet and he wood giv my nose kisses and purr on my lap. he lovd it lots n lots n lots if i wood rub his belly n i used to mak shur i did it evry single day. he was so very very nice and i am gonna miss him so so much. We had eight wonderful years with Nyx. Each day and every moment with him was a blessing.

Yesterday, we took him to the vet because he hadn’t been eating much, and our vet told me he had cancer. And today had to put him to sleep, and we miss him so much but we are glad he isn’t suffering anymore. We wish with all of our heart(s) that it hadn’t been our choice, but so it was. i just pray we made the right one because i would hate to do something that would disgrace my first best friend. that would be the most awful thing. . . ever since we first met him when we looked at him we felt at peace and that was something we never ever felt before. we learned to trust together.

He will really, really be missed, but remembered fondly forever.

~~~ Cleo, Kati, caralin, Spooky, & jade for the group ~~~


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

What a wonderful kitty to have in your life. I'm so sorry for your loss. atback Nyx knows you love him and you did as much for him as he did for you. And he knows you made the decision you did out of love and care for him. Nyx is now happy and healthy and waiting for the day you two will be reunited.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh no! I saw the title and thought to myself; didn't this person recently join CF, and they had a kitty named Nyx? What a heart-breaking, yet inspirational story you shared: _"we learned to trust together."_ I am so sorry for your loss. atback 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## VincentParker (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the story of Nyx with us. And I am so very sorry for your loss.

You are absolutely right, we heal and grow and learn just as much from them as they do from us.

Nyx was a miracle to you just as you all were a miracle to him. And you didn't betray his trust, not in the least. As much as it hurts, it is our job to make those decisions that they, themselves, cannot make.

Despite your pain you gave him one final gift. You let him go when you wanted so badly to not let it be so. You let him go home when he needed it. And that is one of the greatest gifts we can give.

Rest easy, Nyx.

Vince


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed over the Bridge Nyx. Your impact on this world was great, and it is time for you to rest. The love and trust that you shared will be remembered forever.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss atback


----------



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

tank yu evrybody for replys. that bes kind of yu al to tok.

i do bes missin him lot n lot n lot n lot. i do bes hopin he bes in a nic plase now al yung and helthy 'gain. i bes hopin hes relly hapy over the brige. i stil bes lookin rownd the hows for him sumtiims n then the bigs tells me that hes gone and i get sads al over 'gain but they say he not suffer ware he bes now so i bes hapy for him. he was the sweetst kitty prince and i bes hopin he knos we lov him n we wantd wats best for him n that we gon mis him furevr. i relly mis the litl tings like him cudling on mi shulders n how he strutd rownd the hows. it feels lik there bes a biiiig empty hole in mi hart ware he uzed to bes. i think al of us inside do mis him lot but the kids lik me seem to most or leest we bes the most upset bowt it. the bigs sed i wudint mis him lik this furevr but i tink i wil. i alweys want nyx in mi hart evin if is only to ramember him. 

we bes getin his ashes todey. we bes plantin his ashs under the grownd n we gon plant byutiful flowers bove him. i tink big wons also got somthin they bes calin an epitaf. that not bes how yu sposed to spells that im sory. but they gots that n todey gon but him to rest ofishly.

- criket for the litl wons


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hugs to you Criket, it does get a little easier as time goes by. atback


----------



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

tank yu leazie. i hopes it bes herting les to mis him relly soon. i no that bes selfish of me to tink that n i shuddint but i do wish it wudint hert so big mounts.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Its not selfish to miss your friend. I just wanted to give you some hope that over time you tend to remember the good times more, and the pain gets less.


----------



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

i not bes sposed to feel sads n wen i get sads i do bes very nervus i mite get in trubbl. but tank yu for sayin it bes ok to feel this way. is nise to tink i may not bes so so bad. i lovd mi kitty n i stil dos. i dos herd that pain gona bes less beefor n it stil not go way. but maybee this hert bes difrint. i do bes try to think of him in good way n not way that dos make me very sads. i bes thinkin of the hapy tims mor. how we was safe n hapy wen he bes rownd n that he was mi best playmate n he bes in speshul plac in mi hart furevr. tank yu gain. yur kwite nise.

. . . We all really miss him a whole dang-big ton. Enough to make the galaxy look like a tiny ant. But yeah. Thanks again everyone. I do keep thinking of the good times. We were super lucky to have him.

cricket & Cleo


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. atback 
rest in peace Nyx


----------



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you everee one. we tried so so hard to take good care of him but i gess we coodnt do a good enuff job beecos kittee got sick and now he is gone. tomorrow wooda been our nineth year with him and i had bot him presints and now he cood not have them. i gess i shood give them to the other kittees but in my hart i keep prayeeng he cood com back even thoh i kno that iznt goeeng to happen. i wish i cooda tooked better care of him i must done somtheeng rong. thank you agen for all your kind words. i theenk he is in a happee place now. i beeleev one day i cood see him agen.
- mara (im sorree for my riteeng i didnt want a big to help me)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, I wanted to tell you that you did *nothing* wrong with the life you gave Nyx, or the care you gave him. Sometimes, bad things happen like illness, injuries or cancers. What is good is you took him to the vet, found out what was wrong and then ... even though the decision was difficult ... you made the right one for *him* ... even though you know it would break your heart to lose him.
You loved him.
You cared for him.
You gave him a wonderful life and he sounds like he was a wonderful cat.
... and when he needed it most ... you were able to let him go and free him from his failing body.
You did good. You did *real* good. atback 

I believe we will be reunited with all our loves, one day.


----------

